# Another thanks to Snowolf



## TomGfromCanada (Jan 24, 2013)

how did you break your tailbone? so I know what not to do.


----------



## diver_matt (Dec 14, 2012)

TomGfromCanada said:


> how did you break your tailbone? so I know what not to do.


My instructor had me moving pretty fast. I'd never been on a board before and in 90 minutes I was doing J-turns. I got a bit carried away and caught a heel edge. It sent me flying up and backward. Combine that with the downslope and I had about a six foot fall landing on it. Didn't know it was broke so I did 1/2 a run before telling the mrs I was done. :blink:

I now wear a tailbone protector, elbow & knee pads, wrist guards and helmet. What does that mean? I take more chances than I would without them and still come home with aches & pains. Guess I should have started snowboarding when I was 20-30 years younger. Ha!!


----------



## TomGfromCanada (Jan 24, 2013)

wow sounds crazy. worst I got my first time was a sore shoulder. I'm going out this friday, hope this isn't my last post.


----------



## diver_matt (Dec 14, 2012)

TomGfromCanada said:


> wow sounds crazy. worst I got my first time was a sore shoulder. I'm going out this friday, hope this isn't my last post.


I can't say enough about lessons. I did private lessons ($100 each time) twice, including last year's catastrophe. Still, money well spent and certainly other injuries were prevented.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Lessons with a good instructor is a huge benefit. After spending some time teaching over the last few months I regret not doing them my first season. Learning on my own meant I fell a zillion times more.

Also, you just progress faster. Some people I teach are linking turns after 2-3 hours. Granted they tend to be fit and that helps.

The nice thing now is I get to session/clinics with the other instructors. It provides a ton of feedback.

Happy shredding!


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

wow dude, i would talk to the mountain about that instructor, he clearly was wrong about making you go faster, since it was your first time

i hear tailbones takes sometimes a year to heal if not treated immediately , glad you're ok now


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

vknyvz said:


> wow dude, i would talk to the mountain about that instructor, he clearly was wrong about making you go faster, since it was your first time
> 
> i hear tailbones takes sometimes a year to heal if not treated immediately , glad you're ok now


What treatment is there? As long as it's not severely displaced they just make you sit on a donut pillow as far as I know. I broke mine earlier this year and they just told me that I could ride as long as I could withstand the pain of falling. I broke mine early enough in the year that coupled with bad weather, I didn't miss any ride-able days.


----------



## diver_matt (Dec 14, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> What treatment is there? As long as it's not severely displaced they just make you sit on a donut pillow as far as I know. I broke mine earlier this year and they just told me that I could ride as long as I could withstand the pain of falling. I broke mine early enough in the year that coupled with bad weather, I didn't miss any ride-able days.


Mine was actually the coccyx which contains nerves. No treatment other than drugs and careful sitting. I now ride with a tailbone protector. It's been a year & I do feel it sometimes even now.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I broke mine 3 yrs ago. Still hurts like hell. Oh well. it's worth it...


----------

